# Dump truck/NJT light-rail train collision



## Morris&Essex (May 12, 2003)

May 12, 2003 4:13 pm US/Eastern

(1010 WINS) (Jersey City, N.J.) A dump truck collided with a light-rail train Monday, sending five people to the hospital and suspending some service on the Hudson-Bergen Light Rail Line.

No life-threatening injuries were reported.

the story is here:


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 13, 2003)

From the Jersey (City) _Journal_ and Newark _Star-Ledger_, 5/13/03:



> *Light rail train hits an 18-wheeler in Jersey City; 5 taken to hospital* A Hudson-Bergen Light Rail train slammed into the side of a Mack truck hauling horse manure in Jersey City's Newport section yesterday afternoon, temporarily knocking out service to four stops and sending five people to the hospital, officials said.


The entire story is here

First of all, the original article about this that appeared in the print version of the Newark _Star-Ledger_ this morning was the same exact article, except they used the word "conductor" instead of "train driver". The HBLRT has never carried a conductor, so I am glad somebody realized this error and had them change it in the story for the online version.

Secondly, I get the impression that Mayor Cunningham is blaming NJ TRANSIT for the accident, by saying that the collision happened because there were no gates at the crossing. While there are some light rail lines that have gates, most do not. It is clear that the truck driver ran a red traffic signal. He could just as well have run a signal and hit a car or another truck. Are we going to put up gates at every signalized intersection in the state because of this?

And finally, it's fitting that the truck was carrying manure. I would say that this truck driver is in deep %*^#@(*, in more ways than one!


----------



## amtrakadirondack (May 21, 2003)

Again, WHAT CAN THESE PEOPLE BE THINKING??? :angry:


----------

